# GMF add anchor Figure



## Tomas (23. Nov 2009)

hallo,

Ich habe eine Klasse die mir die Figur Linie zeichnen soll. wenn ich in der Figur rumklicke zeichnet es mir die linien.

So da ich ein Diagram Model Object habe das mehrere so linienelemente beinhaltet und anzeigt, will ich es nicht als figur darstellen. mir wurden diese templetepoints auf der connection line empfohlen, aber das ist nur ein fixer punkt. 

Eigentlich will ich pro Klick ein Anchor zeichnen und bei jedem weiteren klick den vorigen anchor mit dem jetzigen neu erstellten anchor zu verbinden. nur wie kann ich einen anchor ohne einen SourceTarget erstellen? die anchors sollten auch noch frei verschiebbar sein (ist ja ne linie), aber mal egal. 



```
/**
	 * @generated
	 */
	public class LineFigure extends PolylineConnectionEx {

		/**
		 * @generated
		 */
		public LineFigure() {
			this.setLineWidth(1);

		}

		public void addPointToLine(int x, int y) {
			this.addPoint(new Point(getMapMode().DPtoLP(x), getMapMode()
					.DPtoLP(y)));

/* soll auf(x,y) ein anchor erstellen, ist bereits einer vorhanden (letzer = source, jetz erstellter = target), soll dieser eine linie zum jetz erstellten zeichnen. daher wird ein anchor benötigt, da ich sonst nicht weiß wie man sowas macht, bzw. weiß ich nicht mal so wie man es macht^^*/
		}

	}
```

brauche eure Hilfe^^,
danke
Thomas


----------



## Wildcard (23. Nov 2009)

Davon habe ich jetzt kein Wort verstanden.


----------



## Tomas (24. Nov 2009)

also

ich will eine Figur haben die mir eine linie anzeigt. egal ob es sinnvoll ist etc. 

Es gibt schon Rectangle, Ellipse als Node, ich will eine Linie dazu haben. Geoshapes stellt mir schon andere Shapes zur verfügung, nur die Linie nicht.

Wir sind schon 2. ich kenn mich auch nicht aus wie ich anfangen soll.

Eclipse Community Forums: Eclipse Foundation => [PROJECT] - Localization and Translation Tools 60&S=7266c65d2d91f55b2883b3033ea7d11d#page_top

war der gef einstieg.

KIYUT - Sketsa SVG Editor Benefits & Features da gibts ein bild vond er Toolbar, wo verschiedene geographische elemente drin sind und auch eine Linie (bzw. Polylinie).

Also ne idee wie ich das realisieren kann? Momentan arbeite ich, dass nach dem Erstellen des Rechteckes(1/1), ein addSourceConnection programatisch ausgeführt wird damit dieser gleich Source meiner connection ist und ein nächster click das target darstellt (bei polyline source/target, da es ja weiterere punkte gibt)

lg danke


----------

